# FreeBSD 12.2 and the drm-kmod package.



## Dendros (Jan 28, 2021)

Today I've upgraded from FreeBSD 12.1 to 12.2 (because I was warned that 12.1 will be EOL very soon) and I've encountered a kernel panic when loading the drm-kmod module at boot. I expected this since I knew about the bug that affects this package.

I know that a solution is to use ports to install an updated version of drm-kmod but I don't want to use ports because I don't want to mix ports and packages.

I managed to avoid the kernel panic by commenting out the kld_load line in /etc/rc.conf so FreeBSD 12.2 can at least boot in text mode. But obviously I want to use Xorg so my question is: when will the updated drm-kmod be available as a package for FreeBSD 12.2?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2021)

Dendros said:


> I know that a solution is to use ports to install an updated version of drm-kmod but I don't want to use ports because I don't want to mix ports and packages.


It's not an "updated" version of drm-kmod, it's exactly the same version. But if you build it from ports it will be compiled specifically for your currently running kernel version. The package has been built for the 12.1 kernel. The module depends on various kernel structures and calls, if it's been compiled for 12.1 it will crash if you try to load it on a 12.2 kernel. 



Dendros said:


> when will the updated drm-kmod be available as a package for FreeBSD 12.2?


When 12.1 is end-of-life (should be happening at the end of this month) all FreeBSD 12 repositories will start building packages on 12.2.









						FreeBSD Security Information
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## shkhln (Jan 28, 2021)

Dendros said:


> I don't want to mix ports and packages.


You are missing all the fun, tbh.



Dendros said:


> when will the updated drm-kmod be available as a package for FreeBSD 12.2?


Most likely by wednesday in quarterly and friday in latest.


----------



## Dendros (Jan 28, 2021)

SirDice: thanks for clarification. So I should wait until this issue is solved.

shkhln: perhaps. But what is fun for someone can be quite the opposite for someone else. Yeah, I have some bad memories about mixing.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 28, 2021)

shkhln said:


> Most likely by wednesday in quarterly and friday in latest.


Hmm… Upgrade to 12.2 will probably be followed by a full non-incremental rebuild, it would be wise to add 1 or 2 days on top of this estimate.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2021)

Just keep track here: https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package

Specifically note the versions in the jail names, 121amd64 refers to 12.1-RELEASE-amd64. When 12.1 is EoL you'll see these change to 122amd64.


----------



## Dendros (Feb 16, 2021)

Nearly a month passed since FreeBSD 12.1 is EoL and it seems that the drm-kmod package is still not built for FreeBSD 12.2 although I have applied every update for this package. But every time when I try to use it, it just crashes on FreeBSD 12.2, just like it did before FreeBSD 12.1 was EoL-ed.

I still don't want to use ports so I'm really frustrated that this problem still persists. How long will it take for this package to be built for 12.2?


----------



## the3ajm (Feb 16, 2021)

Are you loading driver from the base or the module directory?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2021)

Note that graphics/drm-kmod is a meta-port/package. It has nothing of itself, it simply depends on, in this case, graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod. Removing and reinstalling drm-kmod is a no-op. Force a reinstall of drm-fbsd12.0-kmod to make sure you're getting the rebuilt version; `pkg install -f drm-fbsd12.0-kmod`. From pkg(8)'s point of view, nothing has changed, so it's not going to (re)install it automatically.


----------



## unitrunker (Feb 16, 2021)

I went looking for a recursive option to `pkg install`, but unfortunately I found that `pkg install -R` does the opposite.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2021)

If you want to force a reinstall of everything use `pkg upgrade -f`.


----------



## Dendros (Feb 17, 2021)

SirDice: thanks a lot! Your suggestion on reinstalling drm-fbsd12.0-kmod worked and now I have graphics acceleration on FreeBSD 12.2. 
I didn't know that drm-kmod is just a meta-package. 

And `pkg upgrade -f` seems useful for making sure that all packages are properly updated.


----------

